# Checking schedule online?



## hrcbeauty (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm going back to work in a week after being on leave and Kronos seems to be glitching and not working so I'm wondering if there's anyway for me to check my schedule online or do I need to go into the store to figure out when my first day back is?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 12, 2020)

hrcbeauty said:


> I'm going back to work in a week after being on leave and Kronos seems to be glitching and not working so I'm wondering if there's anyway for me to check my schedule online or do I need to go into the store to figure out when my first day back is?


you cannot use Kronos until after you're back. call your store


----------



## rd123 (Jun 12, 2020)

Did you let them know that you are returning back? Even if your LOA has an end date , they will put you in schedule only if you call and let them know. I’m also going back next week and I called them couple of weeks before . I wasn’t able to see any schedule at first but then I called again. They Told they had me scheduled , which appears in the paper schedule but not in the system. Then again they added it to the system and now Kronos is showing my schedules.


----------

